# FS: TiVo Roamio, Roamio Pro and Mini - Lifetime Service Included on All



## breed007 (Feb 10, 2019)

I went ahead and listed my TiVo Roamio, Roamio Pro and my 93000 Mini on eBay.

I also have 3 92000 Minis that I have not yet put on eBay. SOLD!

Roamio Pro 3TB - SOLD! : TiVo Roamio Pro DVR 3TB with Lifetime Service Included! 851342000193 | eBay

Roamio 3TB: SOLD! Local.

Mini 93000 - SOLD!: TiVo Mini Receiver with Lifetime Service 851342000247 | eBay


----------



## breed007 (Feb 10, 2019)

Everything SOLD!


----------

